# how I dry



## akwoodworker (Apr 13, 2013)

I use a 30 gallon tub, run strings through it and put a small aquarium pump in the bottom which runs 24 hours a day, for the first few day I pop the top but then allow the small pump to do the work, best drying process I have done.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2013)

What does the small aquarium pump do?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 13, 2013)

Ifin it works then yual do as ya like I just hang mine and let fan gentle breeze to it til stems "snap" when bent then to jars fur the purp process 

BWD


----------



## akwoodworker (Apr 13, 2013)

pulls the moisture out, I really like the texture of the bud compared to open drying which makes it a slower drying method but I don't mind.


----------



## lindseyj (Jun 15, 2013)

Lightly squeeze a bud between your fingers. If the bud crumbles and breaks apart, it is over dried. If you bend the stem of the bud and it gives off a snapping sound, you know that it is dry all the way to the stem.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 4, 2013)

cool idea may try this. how long is your normal dry in days?


----------

